# I-80 Camping



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Not I-80, but off the US-30 shortcut.

Free Campgrounds - Pine Creek Ski Area in Wyoming

Pine Creek Ski Resort - Content


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

When I guided we always launched on the 4th. The best thing ever to celebrate being a free 'Merican.

Dry and hot coming up and the rangers are quite serious about no fireworks out there. That has not always been heeded in the past, but should be. Not that you would.


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Cut up past Pinedale about 20mi, Camp right on the green Rvr. for $10


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Not totally sure the land ownership, and farther than it sounds like you're aiming, but exit 191 in Utah headed south of the highway gets a little bit up and away and has been my bed more than once.


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

Camp in Green River along the river out near the mountain bike trails, just southeast of the town. Its all blm.


----------

